# Powerheads???



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd like to purchase a powerhead and I have some concerns/questions regarding them. I've done some research and heard some things, I want some forum feedback on this. I don't like the idea of a slip over the tip type because I don't feel like fumbling around with it when in a pinch. I've heard that some of the screw on models will fall off the shaft when shot (makes me wonder about the one sealark had for sale, found on the bottom). Also I know that Clay-doh has had issues with his predentonating when fired (Biller I think). I'm thinking maybe Beco... All opinions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

if you are using a powerhead on a speargun, you need to have one that is spring loaded. beco is gonna be your best bet.the 45 cal that i owned was not, and would fire before it hit the target most of the time.


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont use a powerhead but if a shark ever got curious? I'd rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

powerheads are not illegal in alabama. i see sharks all the time. i personally dont carry it, just bought it to see what it was like.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Not interested in harvesting any gamefish with it, nor am I interested in shooting a shark, BUT they (sharks) are seen and should I ever put myself in a situation where one decides to get a bit more aggressive than I'd like I would like that as a back-up. It wouldn't be my first course of action but I would like the option available. Just another precaution I guess, don't see any harm in that.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

I bought a Beco 223 last year.I got it because the bulls were getting a little too frisky! But about the time I got it they quit showing up. So I havent fired it yet. It is the spring loaded model that can be fired from the gun. I think this will work better on a seperate small gun like a 48" or so. The reason I say that is the big sharks are smart and fast. They will dodge it if it is mounted to your gun...say side mount. I have tried to stick em when they get too close and the little ones you can hit sometimes but not the big ones. My 2 cents.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Billybob (1/4/2008)*Why would anyone need a power head around here??
> 
> game fish are illegal to shoot with a powerhead and sharks are seldom seen............
> 
> just wandering!




Powerheads are perfectly legel to harvest game fish as long as you are in federal waters.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (1/4/2008)*I bought a Beco 223 last year.I got it because the bulls were getting a little too frisky! But about the time I got it they quit showing up. So I havent fired it yet. It is the spring loaded model that can be fired from the gun. I think this will work better on a seperate small gun like a 48" or so. The reason I say that is the big sharks are smart and fast. They will dodge it if it is mounted to your gun...say side mount. I have tried to stick em when they get too close and the little ones you can hit sometimes but not the big ones. My 2 cents.


Thanks, that is the kind of information I'm looking for. The.223 is what I was interested in should I eventually get one. That is good to know about the sharks "dodging" a mounted round. Does the spring help prevent pre-detonation?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Seldom see sharks around here??????? I have seen a fair number of em this summer, even had to jab a couple pushy ones with my gun that wanted my AJ. Monday 3 diferent groups of divers saw the same agressive 8 footposturing shark on the same wreck thruout the day

Biller is spring loaded too....it just has too soft of a spring and predetonates if fired. simple fix is get a stronger spring, which I am goin to do.

Becos that are spring loaded have stiffer springs and, and the people I know who have them shoot them from a gun with no pre det probs.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Also josh, dont get the ones that have O-ring in between the barrels, like a slip tip has....if it is not a straight on perpindicular hit, it will "jam" and wont go off. Biller with a stiffer spring...or beco.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

All great info, thanks for the replies, I wouldn't have known that about the 25 fathoms had you not posted it Billybob. Thanks again guys, hope to see you under the water soon.

Josh


----------



## The Critter (Jan 6, 2008)

there is no need to use a powerhead around here. as for sharks i have never felt threatened by them in my experiance

chuncky love, why would you shoot useless fish like barracuda. can you not find some real fish like big snapper or grouper?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Uhh Ohhh.......

Hae yu ever had someone in your house threating your family??? Probably not. But JUST IN CASE it ever mayhappen...bet you got a weapon in the house....don't you? Just cuz it hasnt happened to you yet.....doesnt mean it won't...and when , if ever it does...its nice to be prepared, and even out the odds. And I don't know how much you dive that you have NEVER felt threatened. Even in my limited experince.....there has been a couple times, once hitting the same shark twice with my gun to keep him away from my fish.

As far as the Cuda goes.....he was coming right for me in an aggresive manner, and was also putting my friends lives in jeporady. He had the intent to do great bodily harm to myself and others.It was a justifiable shooting officer.:letsdrink

By the way...nice first post! Look foward to more!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And also...no...I cant find any decent snapper or grouper. I usually get to shoot a good amount of spanish mackaral, and hardtails. So when I saw the cuda...I was exited!!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way I heard it Clay, was that you were luring that Cuda in with some fresh Red Snapper that you caught outta season, you know, using them as bait and all. Heard you were bragging about it on Spearboard! Thats just the rumors going around though. I guess those grouper you shot last week, AND that 24 lb snapper you shot this summer weren'tvery respectable were they?!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Billybob... I don't know if you just got too much time on yer hands up in the backwoods or what...but you seem to have a lotta anamosity. (look that up for me with spell check incase I didnt spell it right...will ya?)

Worlds greates spearfisher....well shit....I never thought that...but somthin must rub ya the wrong way about me.....I don't shoot all that much fish...just get lucky once in a while when one swims by me and I happen to hit it....but for some reason...your mind came up with "worlds grereatest spearfisher"?????? WTF???

Sorry uer so bitter...maybe its yer age..I don't know...my grampa used to be a cranky sumbitch too. 

I heard ya done said at the dive shop U would teach us how to shoot fish, and show us how its done....and we should put up some money. Glad yer feeling competitive...I ain't...I do this shit for fun....ry that one out. Never calimed to be good.

By the way...If you wanna be in Team Chunky Love so bad...you ain't gotta talk shit or start your other screen name "The Critter"...all you got a do is get a shirt! We take ole backwoods inbreds too!!!!!!! We don't discriminate! We would love to have yer cranky ass on the team! Especially as good as ya are at 25 fathoms!!! (WTF is a Fathom anyways????):letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

a fathom is 6' clay....what kind of sorry semen are you?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/5/2008)*a fathom is 6' clay....what kind of sorry semen are you?


No No No. A fathom is some kind of ghost.


----------



## Lil' Chunkz (Jan 6, 2008)

soo we see that you have been talking a lot of crap on the forum about our dads,team chunky love???? you must be jealous because we eat fish 3 yimes (spell check that for me?)a week on our off weeks. you should see how much we eat on our good weeks. we are part of *team chunky love*, lil' chunkz. so dont hate the playerz, hate tha game.


----------



## Lil' Chunkz (Jan 6, 2008)

look here billy bob. no body messes with team chunky love or the lil' chunkzz. we are dedicated members of team chunky love and we do not appreciate your negativity. theres is nothing else you can say to put us down because everyone knows us and we do this for fun. not competition. maybe we could teach you something one day. you will learn a lot. so dont leave mad, just leave!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man....I'm rollin now man....you done pissed off the kids!! I and Brandy are in no wy responsibale for our daughters words or behavior....this is too funny man......

Lil Chunkz got pissed off...killin me man!:letsdrink

Anyways....Like they said...I do this for fun..... I usually aint good at it...but I try my best. You are takin it way too serious man! Lil Chunkzz done got pissed from you actin younger than them!!! Yer killin me man!!!!

Like I said bobby bill....I'll get you a shirt if thats what you want. We would love to have you. We usually try to recruit assholes...and you fit the bill!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And as far as "chunky butt"...that aint my only problem....you shoud see the pimpels I got growin on that back side! Not to mention my asshairs get tangled up and braided themselves one day!!!!!!!:doh


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm glad you ladies got that straightened out


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

so...is it beco or biller??? hmmmm....


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Billybob (1/4/2008)*Why would anyone need a power head around here??
> 
> game fish are illegal to shoot with a powerhead and sharks are seldom seen............
> 
> just wandering!




I'm certainly no expert at this, but I dodive pretty often (2-3 times per week when the weather is nice) and I've lost count of how many sharks I've been uncomfortably close to. I usually hit between 3-4 dive locations per trip. I rarely go a day without at least seeingone shark. So maybe it would be more accurate to say that sharks are seldom "NOT" seen. 



Dont get me wrong, I'm not saying they're like jaws out there trying to kill you.... but they are definately out there. 



Let me share a story with you. I was recently having this same conversation with a guy who I had just learned was a fellow diver. We were returning home on a long flight in a very small airplane from a work trip (he works for lifeguard air ambulance for those who know the story). I was explaining to him that most of the shark attacks in this area have been on "skin divers" with no tanks who were at the surface. I was explaining to him that I have never even heard of a "scuba" diver being attacked underwater by a shark in our area. 



He didnt respond, but he did begin to roll up his pants legto reveal some scars to his lower extremities. He explained that he was on the "Kingry?" barge (not sure if that is the proper name, never heard of it) when he was attacked by a small bull shark. He did not have fish on stringer at the time. He believes that shark mistook his dark colored flipper for a fish, but then would not let him go. To sum up the story, the shark eventualy let go and then he wound up in the ER. This story happened a very long time ago( 10 years I'm guessing), so who knows how it relates to the current topic.



Bottom line, you really shouldn't discourage this guy from doing whatever makes him feel safer in the water. I know your own personal experience with sharks has been pretty limited, but trust me.... others have not been so lucky. 





Chris 



By the way, we are heading out to the west tomorrow for some bugs and hopefully some grouper. Yall wish us luck and pray for smooth seas. I'll post up a report on out return.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Sharks seldom seen? That was true for me until I started spearing... 

We've had NO shortage of shark sightings in the past year. Here was my most memorable:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=40255&start=1

There were Many more less memorable sightings for us in '07.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, I remember reading that story on the old forum back before I even considered spearing...that was some intense stuff...to read about. I'll be honest, I'm yet to see a shark on a dive, but I've heard so many stories of guys seeing them and aggressive behavior that I just want that warm fuzzy, even if it is for my benefit only.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh...call me tommorow for Brandys number for that trailer.

And talk to me before you buy a powerhead. I might be able to make you happy!


----------

